# Tamil: Thank you, sister.



## panjabigator

I'm looking to say something similar to the Urdu _shukriya bahen jaan or _the Hindi _dhanyavaad diidii jii_.  Something endearing sounding.

Thanks in advance.
PG


----------



## BP.

Since nobody seems to be interested, here's a consolation translation: _daira manana zama khora_. In an unrelated language. Which is it, is easy to guess.

*Added to new year's resolutions: never digress from thread language ever again!


----------



## alaethea

Nandri, akka.


----------



## panjabigator

Thank you.  Which word means "sister?"


----------



## palomnik

panjabigator said:


> Thank you. Which word means "sister?"


 
Akka.  Actually it means "older sister."  I'm not sure if the Urdu has the same connotation, but I think not.


----------



## panjabigator

It does.  Diidii/aapaa refer to one's older sister.  (If they were younger, you could address them by name  ).

Thanks.


----------



## Au101

It should be noted that, unless I'm very much mistaken, the "a" on the end is long, as in akkaa (அக்கா).


----------



## Illuminatus

Yeah, there is a long aa sound at the end. Frankly, this whole _sister _business sounds _highly artificial _to me.


----------



## alaethea

Nandri, sago*th*iri with *th* as in that...sagothiri is the general form for sister..but it's not usually used in Spoken Tamil.

In actual Tamil it's Thanks di..where "di"  refers to a known or familiar girl.


----------

